# Looking for a source to purchase wood (Athens, Georgia area)



## srivera1965 (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone here know where I can find some wood for sale in or around the Athens, Ga area?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you have an Academy sports near you.you can buy 50# bags of pecan,hickory and mesquite for about 10 dollars each.


----------



## srivera1965 (Oct 5, 2010)

There sure is one nearby me! I had no idea they sold wood there - awesome! I'm new to the Athens area, and I've been to Academy a couple of times to buy sportswear, but it never occured to me that they sold wood. Sweet - thanks!


----------



## big-guy (Oct 5, 2010)

try craigslist


----------



## jfkiii (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,

   I found a good source for wood chips ...Amazon sells Weber chips in Pecan, Cherry, Apple, Mesquite, and Hickory a 3# bag for $3.99. If you order from them and your total order is at least $25 there is no charge for shipping. Also there is no sales tax. both together can add up to a nice saving. Additionally the bag weight is 3# whereas most others are only 2# and many cost more as well. I did shop around and this seems to be the best deal, at least the best one I could find for chips, plus they have the variety of woods available. I bought all 5 .

jfkiii


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yesterday, I was in the local Lowes store and they had bags of wood chips at a not bad price.  They are a pretty big chain so you might find one in your area.

Hardware stores here also stock wood chips, both Ace and Service Master.


----------



## srivera1965 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I ended up going to my local Academy Sports store and sure enough, they have huge bags of mini logs - pecan, mesquite and hickory for $10. Great buy. I bought a bag of hickory to smoke a turkey this past Sat and it was awesome. Thanks for the suggestions, folks!


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 5, 2010)

Why buy it ? I have a local guy who trades me wood regularly all i do is smoke him 4-6 slabs of ribs that he purchases .Sweet deal half a truck load of seasoned split oak or hickory for about 5 hours of my time doing what i like to do ! Pkerchef


----------

